# Master of Mundogas Atlantic in 1979



## Jan S. (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi,
I've been approached by a former Vietnamese refugee now living happily in Norway. She and her family was rescued by M/T Mundogas Atlantic in the Pacific Ocean in 1979. She would very much like to get in touch with the captain at that time to thank him for her family's rescue.
I was sailing with MA in 1973 - 1974 and had contact with the vessel up to 1978.
Anyone able to fill me in on who was her Master in 1979?
Thanks in advance and best regards,
Jan Spilleth


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jan,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Good luck with your search.

Hawkey01


----------

